# Win98SE Computer über das Netzwerk ausschalten!



## JonasPB (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes vor?
Wie kann ich OHNE VNC,... einen Windows 98 SE Rechner über das Netzwerk herunterfahren.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, das man per Mausklick den "Server" (Win98SE) ausschalten kann.

Eigentlich würde es ja auch schon reichen, wenn man eine Datei auf dem anderem Computer ausführen kann.

Inhalt der Datei wäre:

rundll32.exe krnl386.exe,exitkernel

Fertig wäre das. Nur wie kann ich das Anstellen?

mfg,
Jonas


----------



## Nameless Cyborg (27. Juli 2004)

ähhh, es gibt da so eine Software für, irgend was mit "Administrator",
weiss aber nicht genau, vielleicht hilft es ja trotzdem


----------

